# Bonding with new quilling baby?



## Mags (Feb 10, 2015)

I've had my hedgehog about three days. He is 7 weeks old, and so he is right in the middle of a quilling. This is my first hedgehog, so I'm kind of worried that because he's a huge grump right now that we won't bond well. I've been taking him out and holding him about an hour a day, if not more. I do online school, so I just put him in my lap and he'll eventually uncurl and play. I've given him an Aveeno oatmeal bath, but I really don't know what else to do. I'm worried that because he's quilling he won't bond with me 

Thanks for any help


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

You're doing great with bonding. Even though hedgies are more grumpy while quilling, they will still bond. The best you can do is hold you're hedgie on your lap in a snuggle sack of Some sort. Make sure to not pet his quills because it is most likely very uncomfortable,for hhim. 

Another thing that helps soothe skin is adding a few drops of oil directly to the skin.


----------



## Mags (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Akadork000 (Feb 7, 2017)

sc2001 said:


> You're doing great with bonding. Even though hedgies are more grumpy while quilling, they will still bond. The best you can do is hold you're hedgie on your lap in a snuggle sack of Some sort. Make sure to not pet his quills because it is most likely very uncomfortable,for hhim.
> 
> Another thing that helps soothe skin is adding a few drops of oil directly to the skin.


I have a quilling baby and I'm reading up.i saw you said to put a few drops of oil on them....What kind of oil?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Akadork000 said:


> sc2001 said:
> 
> 
> > You're doing great with bonding. Even though hedgies are more grumpy while quilling, they will still bond. The best you can do is hold you're hedgie on your lap in a snuggle sack of Some sort. Make sure to not pet his quills because it is most likely very uncomfortable,for hhim.
> ...


This post is 2 years old. Please don't bring back old posts and start your own thread if you have questions.


----------

